# Oysters in aluminum cupcake holders?



## allofus123 (May 28, 2018)

Sorry posting this here instead of the seafood forum but figured I'd get a faster answer here. I just recieved a gallon of fresh shucked oysters. (Thanks Jerry) I want to smoke them today but do not have the half shells nor what I would consider an appropriate cooking tray. While looking through my wife's cooking utensils (shhh) I found some aluminum cupcake shells. Does anyone know of a reason these will not work? 
Plan to make a mixture of butter, garlic, hot sauce and oyster juice and place a small amount in each holder along with 1-2 oysters.


----------



## Gwanger (May 28, 2018)

allofus123 said:


> Sorry posting this here instead of the seafood forum but figured I'd get a faster answer here. I just recieved a gallon of fresh shucked oysters. (Thanks Jerry) I want to smoke them today but do not have the half shells nor what I would consider an appropriate cooking tray. While looking through my wife's cooking utensils (shhh) I found some aluminum cupcake shells. Does anyone know of a reason these will not work?
> Plan to make a mixture of butter, garlic, hot sauce and oyster juice and place a small amount in each holder along with 1-2 oysters.


with lower temps in smoker you probobally won't have problems,I would watch temps bc aluminum has a low melting point. I would be a little leery in case the is some paper in the mix.I would smoke low bc oysters would not need a long smoke


----------



## daveomak (May 28, 2018)

I would line the tin with parchment, then drop the oysters into the parchment cups...

Or put the whole batch in a glass baking dish...   smoke and marinate all at once....  in a big glass dish....


----------

